# Anyone here a believer in low test while bulking?



## tinyshrek (Mar 17, 2012)

Thinking about givin it a try this year. Low test like 200-300 EW, but stack with let's say 400-600 tren E and 600 EQ and an oral. Or 2-300 test, 400-600 tren E, 400 Mast E and oral. Just a few examples. Anyone bulked on similar stuff like that? I'm starting to realize I like the way I look with lower test as opposed to higher etc.


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Mar 17, 2012)

I've never ran less than 500mg/week test but I agree that people look better on less.  I think it's a good idea and should get results.


----------



## bcfc (Mar 17, 2012)

been looking into this myself....     but was thinking test e and tren e with proviron. got to see wot i can get hold of first......


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 17, 2012)

The results will be slower at a point but it wont hurt to try.I never tried that low unless im on a cruse.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't see anything wrong with it.  many aas will add mass, of course test is one of the best, but as long as you're supplementing at least your natural levels of test then every system that depends on testosterone will work fine.  Most importantly libido and erections.


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 17, 2012)

Exactly what I was thinking. Bodybuilding wise your lines and shape look so much better on tren, eq, mast, primo than boat loads of just test


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 17, 2012)

Interesting.  I was thinking of 300 test and adding something to it since I'm on TRT.  I don't mind slower gains as I'm mainly focused on becoming less Stay Puff Marshmellow.  Although I've considered running heavier to boost the muscle to burn more fat and get the metabolism back up as well.


----------



## vannesb (Mar 17, 2012)

Everybody reacts different to AAS so I would be curious how it works! Have ran Deca as high as 700mg but for me 400mg get better results!  Most people say Tren leans them out so will be interesting! May be more of a recomp cycle would be nice to gain Lean mass!!!


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 17, 2012)

A big benefit of doing low dose test (200-300mg) along with eq(600+mg) will allow you to see the increased collagen synthesis from the eq. Eq is one of the best for collagen synthesis but if you go above 2-300mgs of test, the test will negate the collagen effects of eq.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 17, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> A big benefit of doing low dose test (200-300mg) along with eq(600+mg) will allow you to see the increased collagen synthesis from the eq. Eq is one of the best for collagen synthesis but if you go above 2-300mgs of test, the test will negate the collagen effects of eq.



According to what science are you making this claim?


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 17, 2012)

1st offseason cycle I think I'm gonna try is:
250-300mg test(cyp or enan)
600mg EQ
600mg Tren E
Drol or dbol

2nd cycle
250-300 test
400mg Mast E
600mg tren hex
Dbol or drol

I'll keep y'all posted when I start. I finish dieting for my show in may. Detox for a month or so then prob start End of June/July


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 17, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> According to what science are you making this claim?



BroScience




                          Increase skeletal muscle & collagen synthesis with certain AAS 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(originally posted by AnimalMass) 

While injecting test increases  protein synthesis by roughly 50 times, depending on dose and time, most  bodybuilders forget that it will reduce collagen synthesis by more than  50% -- more like 80%, giving you the collagen synthesis rate of a senior  citizen. Since collagen makes up tendons, bros are very prone to injury  if they continue to lift very heavy, unless they cycle off T and let  their collagen synthesis get back to normal. It's like having the  skeletal muscle of a gorilla with the tendons of a very old man. 

Winstrol increases collagen synthesis. It will give you bigger tendons.  However, your body compensates for this by making them more brittle,  weaker, and more prone to injury. I can't tell you how many bros work  out anaerobically and become injured while on winstrol. Guys who lift in  the 1-5 rep range while on winstrol, to baseball players who sprint all  out from a stationary position -- winstrol should be the LAST drug they  choose. Most of them like winstrol because they don't get the weight  gain from it but it is very detrimental to bros who train for any sport  anaerobically. Tendons tear easily on it. 

Also, the drugs I mention increase collagen synthesis while also  increasing collagen cross-linking integrity, making for a much stronger  tendon. 

Winstrol, on the other hand, will dramatically increase collagen syn,  but ironically it decreases collagen cross-linking integrity, thus  making a much weaker tendon. 

You can plan a cycle of AAS which will increase collagen synthesis and  skeletal muscle growth at the same time. The key is the drug(s) you  choose. 

deca, Equipoise, Anavar, and primobolan  will ALL increase skeletal muscle while at the same time dramatically  increase collagen syn and bone mass and density, leaving you with a  substantially reduced chance of becoming injured than if you choose to  use AAS like sus, cyp, or enth. 

While testosterone will increase bone mass and density, even at  supra-physiological levels, the result is weaker tendons due to  inhibition of collagen syn. 

To plan a cycle where the goal is to increase skeletal muscle  mass/strength while at the same time increase joint/tendon/ligament  strength, enough to keep up with the dramatic increase in skeletal  muscle, you must choose drugs like Eq, deca,  Anavar, or Primo as the base of your cycle. Testosterone and its esters  can be added to your cycle to keep levels within a 'normal'  physiological range (ie, 100-200 mg/wk) but must not go above this.  Since drugs like eq, deca, anavar and primo will reduce endogenous, natural levels of test, these levels may be maintained with exogenous test in the 100-200 mg/wk range. test  at this dose will not inhibit collagen syn, but paradoxically, will  help increase it. It is when exogenous testosterone is used > 200  mg/wk that collagen syn is inhibited. 

deca @ 3 mg/kg a week(about 270  mg/wk for a 200 lb male) will increase procollagen III levels by 270% by  week 2. Procollagen III is a primary indicator used to determine the  rate of collagen syn. As you can see, deca  is a very good drug at giving you everything you want -- an increase in  collagen syn, an increase in skeletal muscle, and increases in bone  mass and density. The one thing it does not give you is wood. 

primobolan, @ 5 mg/kg, will increase collagen synthesis by roughly 180% -- less than deca and equipoise but still substantial. 

Equipoise @ 3 mg/kg will increase procollagen III by approximately 340% -- slightly better than deca. 

Oxandrolone has over a hundred studies documenting its effectiveness at  treating patients needing rapid increases in collagen syn to enhance  healing. 

These drugs have longer half-lives than most other AAS, so this should be considered when timing your post cycle clomid use. Here they are: 

deca: 15 days Equipoise: 14 days primobolan: 10.5 days 

Anavar has a half-life of only 8 hours so it should not pose a problem. 

GH is probably the most remarkable drug at increasing collagen  synthesis. It increases collagen syn in a dose dependant manner -- the  more you use, the more you will increase collagen syn. It has also  demonstrated this ability in short and long term studies. From what I've  read, HGH at 6 iu/day  increased the collagen deposition rate by around 250% in damaged  collagen structures. This result indicates that the increased  biomechanical strength of wounds to collagen structures treated with  biosynthetic human growth hormone was produced by an increased  deposition of collagen in the collagen structures. 

Eq, primo, anavar, and deca are  all good -- they increase several biomakers of collagen syn -- ie, type  III, II, I, procollagen markers. GH just seems to do so most  dramatically. 

Use of any of these drugs @ supra-physiological levels with a maintenance dose of test  will increase collagen syn while at the same time increase skeletal  muscle mass. Skeletal muscle mass gains will not be as dramatic as with  large testosterone doses but you have to weigh the risk/reward basis for  yourself. Also, these drugs do not satisfy the libido like  testosterone, but that is not the point of this thread. It is only to  demonstrate that you can increase skeletal muscle and collagen syn at  the same time with certain AAS -- the decision is up to you.
__________________


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 17, 2012)

Very interesting!!


----------



## booze (Mar 17, 2012)

Interesting as hell but any references?! Low dose test gh15 approved lol


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 18, 2012)

Which of them would you guys pick?  Eq, deca, anavar or primo?  Which has the least sides when mixed?


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 18, 2012)

All are fairly safe but primo and eq with low test is a pro female bber cycle lol... So really mild


----------



## Hell (Mar 18, 2012)

Ive been doing low test for a while. I get moonfaced on high test everytime even with a decently clean diet and an AI. 250-300mg of Test keeps my cock working great and reduces the sides of Tren for me.

Bulked on
250mg Test E
450mg NPP

Bulked on 
250mg Test C
350mg NPP
350mg Tren Ace

Currently cutting on
300mg Test Prop
700mg Tren Ace


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 18, 2012)

Good info Hell. Thanks bro


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 23, 2012)

Hell said:


> Ive been doing low test for a while. I get moonfaced on high test everytime even with a decently clean diet and an AI. 250-300mg of Test keeps my cock working great and reduces the sides of Tren for me.
> 
> Bulked on
> 250mg Test E
> ...



Why the switch from E to C?  I read that E doesn't need the BB in the mix so it's less of a toxin.


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 24, 2012)

Really good info Im currently running 1000mgs test per week 450 deca per week and 600 eq per week.
Im gonna try 250 test per week 500 tren A per week 750 EQ per week in the future. Maybe next years cutting cycle before mid spring early summer.


----------



## mth496 (Mar 24, 2012)

The more the better.  I use to run 500mg a week now this cycle, i am running 700mg a week test e and 75mg Tren ace, EOD.  I like test at 700 way better then 500mg, i get the same water retention but more gains.


----------



## Ryanhill (Mar 24, 2012)

I look better on low test cycles, I think everyone does


----------



## Hymlock (Mar 25, 2012)

Great post, very informative!!!!


----------

